# FIFA 08 is running slow in Vista...!



## gau_pppu (Feb 3, 2008)

I recently upgraded to windows vista and from XP and suddenly from today i found that FIFA 08 is running very slow.. 
initially it was ok when i first installed it but now after i made a lot setting change and registry edit from internet to speed up vista i found that FIFA 08 is running very slow where as all other applications are ok...!
plzzz help me out to resolve this problem....!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 4, 2008)

Did FIFA 08 run fine in XP...??

Offtopic:-
gau_pppu congo 100 posts


----------



## hullap (Feb 4, 2008)

go here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=738622


----------



## Poison_Ashish (Jun 24, 2008)

*I Doubt it.....*

ive read all the posts by the users .....ive a small doubt ......i think WINDOWS VISTA is not the reason for the slow running of Fifa 08. I have a Hp Pavilion Laptop ......1.5ghz core 2 duo.....2gb ram ......nvidia 8400M GS graphics card .....
I play many games like Need For Speed Prostreet , Doom3, Age of Empires 3 which require higher graphics settings than Fifa 08 .....all these games run absolutely smoothly on my pc .....Even Prostreet .....bt there is a prob wid fifa 08 ....i dont noe the actual solution to it but im 90% sure that its not bcoz if vista ...othrwise all my games wud have been running slower.......


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 24, 2008)

did fifa 08 run fine on XP? if it did then in vista, set compatibility mode to XP.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2008)

I had that problem too,try updating your GFX card drivers.


----------



## Ace Ventura (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi gau_pppu,

This is not new btw.
But there is some serious issues with Fifa 08 and Vista.
I have tried all but in vain
I came to know that FIFA08 might have issues with Vista in the game disclaimer
so nothing to be suprised about.
revert back to XP
I did the same and its working perfect
the compatability mode does not work at all.
neither if you update the gfx card drivers.
Its waste of time
reformat and reinstall XP


----------

